# Another Upscaled Video. [60 fps] A Trip Through Paris, France in late 1890s



## olive (Mar 3, 2020)

Time machine...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 3, 2020)

I love the bit with the fire engines.


----------



## Finch (Mar 3, 2020)

It is fascinating and lovely. The moving walkway ,  one moving a bit faster than the other,is found in SF books   , but there it is,a hundred and thirty  years  ago


----------



## Elckerlyc (Mar 3, 2020)

I love the bit where the kid was nudged aside with an umbrella.
And yes, the amazing moving walkway! I had no idea such a thing existed in those days.


----------



## Pyan (Mar 3, 2020)

Elckerlyc said:


> I love the bit where the kid was nudged aside with an umbrella.



I can just hear the photographer. _"Oi, méchant ! Allez, bouge-toi!_

The moving walkway, alas, was not a permanent feature - it was part of the 1900 Paris World's Fair, and was presumably dismantled afterwards.


----------



## svalbard (Mar 3, 2020)

I love these glimpses into yesteryear. The moving walkway was cool. I did find myself wondering about young boys playing with the boats on the lake and how many of them survived the trenches 14 years later. A strange morbid thought to end up at after viewing the clip.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 3, 2020)

Fantastic.


----------



## dask (Mar 7, 2020)

Amazing. Like traveling through time. Will someone hurry up and create a time machine please!


----------

